# Grigory Sokolov At Esterhazy Palace limited signed Edition



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Here is the new CD from Grigory Sokolov with Haydn and Schubert. For one of the best Pianist. At the DG-Store you can order a limited signed Exemplar of the CD. For Sokolov Fans a must have. Here is the Link:









Deutsche Grammophon Onlineshop







store.deutschegrammophon.com


----------

